# Has anyone ever used an ovulation predictor as a pregnancy test?



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Hello, hoping someone will be able to help me  


Has any one ever used an ovulation test as a pregnancy test? I'm sure I once read that they can pick up Hcg. If so, what does it look like?   And can it be a false positive?


Having a bit of a mental moment, on day 28th of my cycle (DH and I are trying naturally between ICSI cycles) and I peed on an ovulation test because I didn't have any pregnancy tests in the house. It's come up very positive.    


Someone tell me I'm being a div, please LOL


----------



## nikki76 (Feb 1, 2011)

OMG I really don't want to give u any false hopes but u might b pregnant
I used them loads when run out of pg tests and they came back positive - it was when I was actually pg!!

I am praying for u xx


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Really? Not getting my hopes up.


Have to say it's taken me by surprise by how positive it is. 


Why did I let DH have the car this morning??!!! I really could do with getting to the shop for a pregnancy test!


Arrrgggg


----------



## babydreams09 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi Wendy,

I tried a few out with this pregnancy and they were very positive!  If yours are darker than the control line then I would definitely say get a pregnancy test.


Good luck


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Me too! A very positive opk can indicate a BFP!

Check out peeonastick.com and get to the shop!!

Strawbs xx


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Trying not to get excited.  


I shall do a pregnancy test this lunch time with the same wee as I did my second, less dark, but still definitely positive OPK this morning, then test again tomorrow and see what's what.


----------



## babydreams09 (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## leam31 (May 4, 2011)

Sending you lots of       
Xx


----------



## Milliemoos (Dec 28, 2011)

Fingers crossed Wendycat


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Pregnancy test is negative.


----------



## babydreams09 (Oct 4, 2009)

Oh no I'm so sorry - it looked so promising.  Very strange about the +++ ovulation test.  You must have high LH at the moment.


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Ahh Wendy hun...so sorry, I have read somewhere that ovulator prediction tests can be incorrect when you have PCOS..

take care hun


----------



## nikki76 (Feb 1, 2011)

So sorry Wendy, but how very strange!!!
Cud u b ovulating? I d say get dh home and get cracking!! x


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

According to the OPKs i did over the month, I already ovulated.


----------



## leam31 (May 4, 2011)

so sorry I was so rooting for you. Xx


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

Aw gutted Wendy got so excited for you when I was reading earlier posts xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Wendy,

I have just seen this post and wanted to say treat them cautiously, as I done some Internet research on using OPK as HPT and it seemed they are very unreliable.

However after seeing your history, I was so hoping how wonderful a natural BFP would be after all you have been through.

So sorry, but I hope that 2013 is a better year for you.

X


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Wendy,

It's always possible you surged earlier in the month but didn't ovulate for whatever reason and you are now surging again - jump hubby when he gets home just to be on the safe side!!


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

I agree Dudders, although rare you can also ovulate twice in a month.


----------

